# Which LED flash light to get ?



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

looking to get a led flash light right now im using a maglite regular bulb i want one that fits on my tool belt with a little pouch for the flash light , nothing to big and heavy any ideas ?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is a perfect one for the Spelling Police. Wow.


At any rate, don't buy an LED Maglite. I have had nothing but trouble with mine since day one.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I hate LED lights. I do, however, have the Husky brand headlight, which is LED and it works well. For a flashlight, I use the Stinger Poly. It has a rechargeable battery and comes with a car charger.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a LED head lamp for working in attics and so fourth that is Stinger brand. It seems to me, from hanging around on home inspector forum sites (they're flashlight connoisseurs), that the Stinger brand is the top brand in LED flashlights.


----------



## busymnky (Feb 16, 2009)

I tried the minimag led conversion kit and it's held up fine. But I like the light from the regular minimag lamp so that's what's in my bags.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

i've got an energizer i think. its got like a 3watt led, bright as hell. i got it at walmart if i remember right.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Surefire, Pelican, Princeton Tec*

*Surefire* G2 LED. Runs on 2 3V 123 lithium batts.
http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main...=6&prrfnbr=24460&sesent=0,0&search_id=1590072

Super bright, batteries last a long time. My light originally came with a incandescent lamp assembly.
http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main...br=6&prrfnbr=878&sesent=0,0&search_id=1590073

After it _finally_ stopped working, after numerous drops, usually on concrete, many times while lit, I purchased a LED replacement lamp assembly for it. I have a second light that I keep at home, as a bedstand light, just in case of boogyman, so I can illuminate and temporarily blind him, ruining his night vision, as I point my H&K USP Compact 45 auto...

I purchased a replacement lamp assembly, in LED version. The G2 can be purchased directly from Surefire, either LED or incandescent. The batteries last much longer with the LED assembly, is more durable, though slightly more expensive. The LED is just as bright as the incandescent, each is just a different 'shade' of white.

Run time with LED is somewhere near 40 _hours_, I believe (with the G2 LED). Incandescent run time is only 60 *MINUTES* ! You definitely don't leave that light on, unless you are absolutely using it.

Batteries are $1.75 each directly from Surefire, either in box of 12, or case of 60 batteries. Don't even think of buying Duracell, or Energizer 3V lithium batteries in a store. They are 9 or so $ a pair!!!

I want to get a 90 degree offset head light, probably from *Pelican*. They have a sick assortment of flashlights. 
http://www.pelican.com/lights_category.php?Category=%&LampType=%&Submersible=%&New=%
(Klein has some lights branded with their name on them). They are obviously Pelican-made.
http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-Flashlights-s/8502.htm


*Princeton Tec* makes good, compact lights, also.
http://www.princetontec.com/
I have a 2-LED, compact headlamp that I use while hunting, also witht one of my Surefire lights. I also have a Princeton Tec compact LED light that runs on 4 AAA (2 side by side, and 2 side-by-side, in line with the other 2), as my backup light for work (Attitude model, 3 LEDs). It rides in my toolbag.
http://www.princetontec.com/?q=node/85

The Surefire is usually with me, most times (my work one, the other one stays at home). Handy to have in the car, for breakdowns, in case of emergency, flagging traffic, etc, if should be necessary.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I use the Nitcore EZ-AA, this one: http://nitecore.com/products/ezaa/

It fits on a keychain, is barely larger than a Maglite Solitaire, and will light up whatever you want it to light up. It's bright when you want it to be. It also has a low setting when you don't need it to be so bright. It's a fantastic light.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Yea dont bother with the mag lite led its a piece of crap. I personally wont spend big bucks on a light for work. I just bought a $10 dollar duracell led and it suits me just fine. It takes 3 AAA's and is plenty bright, and if you loose it you wont feel so bad.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

If I lose _anything_, I feel bad...  ! LOL

I gave up on MiniMag lights years ago, probably before the LED ones, though.

Got sick of them getting turned on while in a pocket, and draining the batteries. Also got sick of replacing lamps every time it was dropped while lit.

I have not used any LED MiniMags...


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Coleman now makes some LED flashlights that are comparable in performance to a Surefire, but at a fraction of the cost. I think some of the big box stores carry them.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

+1 on the Nitecore. Thats what I carry. AMAZINGLY bright for their size. Infinite brightness levels. But they are expensive. Also check out Fenix lights. Very similar, slightly cheaper. Buy something that runs on AA's, not CR123's or any other "odd" battery. The extra brightness isn't worth the hassle and expense.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> (Klein has some lights branded with their name on them). They are obviously Pelican-made.
> http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-Flashlights-s/8502.htm


The are obvious, because the Klein's all say Pelican on them. 

Why pay more for the Klein, when you can buy the same Pelican model for way less? Pretty dumb on Klein's part to leave the Pelican name on.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm a big fan of surefire flashlights, but some people love them and some people hate them.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

i use to have a rayovac 3watt led it was super brgiht, i think im just buy another one of those


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

st0mps said:


> i use to have a rayovac 3watt led it was super brgiht, i think im just buy another one of those


Alrighty then glad we could help you pick a new light out !


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

st0mps said:


> i use to have a rayovac 3watt led it was super brgiht, i think im just buy another one of those


Uhhh... okay. :confused1:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Peter D said:


> At any rate, don't buy an LED Maglite. I have had nothing but trouble with mine since day one.


I've had no trouble at all from mine. Love it. The only thing is, when the batteries get low, the light doesn't get dim, it stays bright, then goes out completely - in other words, you get no warning the batteries are running low.


----------



## magikal1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I use an energizer headlamp, and flashlight. The hardcase models for flashlights are pretty good, atleast I think so anyways, because I've dropped mine and people step on it and everything, its been put through hell lol.
I also have the pen light from energizer too, very bright for a pen light:thumbsup:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I had one of those Klein pelicans.... liked it alot until I dropped it and someone else liked it too

Made in America :thumbup:

Nice size penlight and bright.

Going to have one again soon,though I have liiked at the stinger. I think it was them that had a rechargeable with an LED bulb.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

st0mps said:


> looking to get a led flash light right now im using a maglite regular bulb i want one that fits on my tool belt with a little pouch for the flash light , nothing to big and heavy any ideas ?


I just got a retro LED for the double aa cell maglight at Lowes.
Works great!


----------



## lectro88 (Jul 13, 2009)

I started out with the mini mag LED conversion. You can't change the spread of the light beam. I bought it in hopes of not having to replace anymore bulbs. This was before the true LED mini mag. To me it was a waste of money and effort. So after the disappointment and a little time to sulk, I got a mini mag LED. I was in an attic with unusual rafters at different levels (stepups and slopes) with blown insullation. The light quit. Turned it off and back on and in 10 seconds it quit again. After that, I started carrying spare batteries in my shirt pocket, then I broke down and bought a second LED and carry two in the pouches on my side in case one of them breaks down. Now they both will quit for no reason at all. Give it a sharp hit against anything to get work. It's a love/hate situation; it's almost like there's a little bit of grit between the contacts. I would change in second if I found something I really liked. I guess part of it is I've been carrying mags for over 20 years. Now something really odd happened a few weeks ago. I came home on Friday night so rather than turn the light on, I used the mini-mag to make it into bed. The light went out as soon as I laid down, so I just set it up on the shelf beside the bed while it was still in the on position. About midnight, I woke up & there was a small glow from the shelf, so I thought I'd just let it go & see how long it would burn. It was very dim, but enough that you could fumble your way around. It burned from Friday night until Monday morning and I did finally turn it off to change the batteries. Why? will it burn for days, and when I really need one they quit


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Because MagLites are crap. People think because it's an all metal body and it's heavy that it is a good quality light, when in all reality it's on the same level as the $5-$10 plastic lights 5 feet down the aisle. 

I know Surefire lights are expensive, and as far as brightness goes if you just want bright you can get a much better bang for your buck elsewhere. But if you want a light that is built tough and really built to last they'll do it. 

Pelican makes some great torches as well as Nitecore and Streamlight, and there are many other brands as well. I'd personally stay away from Dorcy products I've had ZERO luck with a few of them.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

lectro88 said:


> I started out with the mini mag LED conversion.
> 
> You can't change the spread of the light beam.
> 
> ...


Good God, man !
Just let her go !
Mag never loved you, and she doesn't love you now !
Just read what you wrote !
You've got a serious problem ! You need an intervention !

(Just having some fun with 'creative quote paraphrasing'. I did not add anything that was not already there).


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have the Terralux 2AA LED and love it, great battery life and really bright. I also have one of the cheap Rayovac 2 AA LED lights, its ok but not as easy to operate as others.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Mag seems to be the only one that last for me.. Mind you the LED mag stops working when it gets dropped off the lift.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

looking at brands like nitecore and streamlight those are some very nice flash lights , but they just dont seem to look comfortable on your tool belt or belt on a every day electrical work . i want something that is slim like a mini mag i barely notice it on my belt


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

The only place I want a POS is in my toilet... not on my belt.
If a mini mag works well for ya, by all means buy one. It's just not for me.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

im looking at the INOVA bolt series led flashlight seems real nice anybody use there products before the website is inovalight.com


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have this fenix light which is about 20 times brighter than a maglite

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c3MEOGfi68

they aint cheap, but you get what you pay for

They also have a P2D which is about 3 inches long and 180 lumens they all come with tool belt holster, just for an example a mini maglite is about 12 lumens


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

which fenix model u got


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

I got the P3D for like $50 about 6 months ago, runs on 2 CR123's which you can for about $1ea online. I haven't changed the battery yet and use it all the time. It has 65 hours runtime on low and low is brighter than a maglite


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

the fenix L1T is looking nice for 39.99bucks on ebay with freeshipping


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

That one looks good, I didn't get that one because it limits you to only 2 modes 

High = 98 lumens 1.5 runtime
low = 16 lumens 15hours

the P3D


low = 11 lumens (65hrs) 
med. = 50 lumens (13hrs)
high = 112 lumens (4.8hrs)
Turbo = 200 lumens (1.8hrs)

Turbo Mode: 200 lumens (1.8hrs)

I guess it really comes down to what you want to spend on something that may walk away. But I saw it as not different than a nice fluke meter etc.. , once you get one of new LED type tactical lights, you will look at those huge 4 D battery maglites and laugh....Cops don't even use those beasts anymore

IMHO, surefire is overpriced, I have a surefire that I keep in the house and the fenix is actually brighter and had a flat tail cap so you can stand it up


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

how is the size and weight on the p3d is it comfortable to wear on a daily


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

yeah it is about an inch shorter than a mini mag and maybe a tiny bit skinnier. fits right in pouch and comes with belt holster also

here is link to specs

http://www.fenixlight.com/flashlight/fenixp3d.htm


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have had good luck with all my Mag Lights converting them over to LED.
I also like the little Streamlight Stylus for a penlight also if you look in the fineprint the BLACK STYLUS WITH THE WHITE LED is aproved for hazardous locations. 
I also use the Energizer AAA LED penlight that you can get at Lowes or Home Depot for about $6.00.
A word of caution if you buy the Energizer penlight open it up and make sure the top will thread back in wile you are still in the parking lot some times they do not go back together If it does it once it will work fine.
LC
I just checked the Streamlight web site to confirm the ratings of the Stlyus penlight.
LC


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I pass out these nice 14 LED lights, heavy metal case, very bright. Don't know the brand but my clients love them.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

i just purchased the fenix L1T let you guys know how it is when it comes in the mail


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

pelican lights are awesome! but dont buy the one they made for klein....although they are small and very powerfull, the battery does not last long enough....go to their website and see all the inventory they got!!


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

st0mps said:


> i just purchased the fenix L1T let you guys know how it is when it comes in the mail


Looks like a good choice!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have one of each just look in my truck, I try them all find one I like and immediately lose it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> I have one of each just look in my truck, I try them all find one I like and immediately lose it.


I'm that way with pens. When I need another pen, I just get a box full from the office supply cabinet and sprinkle them around in all the usual places where I need a pen.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

i received the fenix flashlight i bought all i got to say is WOW, its nice and small with the ability to light up the whole room this is going right on my tool belt bye bye maglite . :no::thumbup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

duracell daylite. holds up well. 
http://www.amazon.com/Duracell-80-Lumens-Flashlight-Alkaline-Batteries/dp/B002FU6K8E


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

st0mps said:


> i received the fenix flashlight i bought all i got to say is WOW, its nice and small with the ability to light up the whole room this is going right on my tool belt bye bye maglite . :no::thumbup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


whered you buy that from? is there a place where i can look at it physically? sounds :thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

tam said:


> duracell daylite. holds up well.
> http://www.amazon.com/Duracell-80-Lumens-Flashlight-Alkaline-Batteries/dp/B002FU6K8E


X2 on that one.
I bought a few of them. Costco had them for $12.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Surefire!!!!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The mini LEDs that plug into a cigarette lighter are nice and never need batteries.
The Mini Mag lights makes very good weapons, with training you can can really hurt someone with one, can't do what with plastic. Properly used they are very good for getting compliance, a mini mag and proper hand hold even the big tough guys are on their best behavior.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

drsparky said:


> The mini LEDs that plug into a cigarette lighter are nice and never need batteries.
> The Mini Mag lights makes very good weapons, with training you can can really hurt someone with one, can't do what with plastic. Properly used they are very good for getting compliance, a mini mag and proper hand hold even the big tough guys are on their best behavior.


:blink:

In addition to their primary use as a beat-down device, they also have a bonus feature of illuminating things with the push of a button.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Mag light


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I just bought the 220 lumen LED flashlight from Econolight. It is pretty impressive for $33.00. It has 2 output modes and really floods a room on high.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

amptech said:


> I just bought the 220 lumen LED flashlight from Econolight. It is pretty impressive for $33.00. It has 2 output modes and really floods a room on high.


 
Can we get a model #?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bbsound said:


> Surefire!!!!


 

Too expensive for what they give you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Mag light


 

Mini mags suck, all mine went to the point of smacking them to stay on or stay bright. Then they become missles for road rage. 

I have been using 144 lumen cheapo (less than $30) coleman lights from Walmart, and they are perfect size for my hands for Kempo techniques.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Can we get a model #?


Probably this one: http://www.e-conolight.com/led-products/led-flashlights/e-mfl022k.html

Catalog number is E-MFL022K

Seriously considering one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Probably this one: http://www.e-conolight.com/led-products/led-flashlights/e-mfl022k.html
> 
> Catalog number is E-MFL022K
> 
> Seriously considering one.


 
Thanks, I have two of those got them at Johnstone on a counter display for $15 each but branded as Terralux. Looks exactly the same, only issue is the batteries don't last very long.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Thanks, I have two of those got them at Johnstone on a counter display for $15 each but branded as Terralux. Looks exactly the same, only issue is the batteries don't last very long.


That's okay. Company pays for batteries :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

erics37 said:


> That's okay. Company pays for batteries :thumbup:


 
Then it's a fantastic light. Have dropped it a bunch of times from good heights and it's held up very well. But at $30 I'd check with Johnstone.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

erics37 said:


> :blink:
> 
> In addition to their primary use as a beat-down device, they also have a bonus feature of illuminating things with the push of a button.


I'm serious, I am surprised that MechanicalDVR didn't pick upon it. A Mini Mag makes a very good kubotan, not as a beat down device but as a "pressure point tool". You probably see kubotans all the time on key rings, they just don't look like self defence weapons but are very effective.:shuriken:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

This is the only flashlight I'll buy. I've tried too many and always come back to this one. Fits easily in a pocket or tool belt. Available at Lowes.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Available at Lowes.


That's the best part. :laughing:

I'm pretty fed up with Maglites so I think I'm going to give that one a try. :thumbsup:


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

You can't get away from it but "almost" anything that uses alkalines, I hate!

This is all my fault but I was given a two cell MagLite with cells installed while I was still working over fours years ago. I forgot all about it.

I discoverd it with a white powder on the outside near the cap end. Had to put it in a vise with brass jaws to unscrew it. The probably industrial grade Eveready brand cells had leaked and ate right through the tube wall!

I've found leaking Duracell AA's in several pieces of test equipment that are seldom used. Either check them regularly or remove them as most manufacturers suggest anyway.

Yet I have Lithium cells and rechargable Li-Ion cells in many flashlights that still work after years. I was into custom flashlights some years ago. I have a Pro Magnum, a two cell D Mag-Lite converted to 5W LED. Had to install a lense diffuser because it was so bright. It regulates, so when it stops working the cells are bone dead.


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

Look into a previous thread in Electeicians Talk under "best flaslights" for further ideas and comments.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I'm serious, I am surprised that MechanicalDVR didn't pick upon it. A Mini Mag makes a very good kubotan, not as a beat down device but as a "pressure point tool". You probably see kubotans all the time on key rings, they just don't look like self defence weapons but are very effective.:shuriken:


 
They are too small in diameter for my hand, I'd get an arthritis outbreak if I was squeezing one. But I did say that the light I have is good for Kempo techniques, ie yawara thicker than kubotan. I am partial to an Uzi tactial pen in my pocket.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I really don't like the light LEDs put out... I would rather use the old krypton mag light. Problem with them is the lamp glass gets black if you let the battery's get too low and you can't use re-chargeables if you want the lamp to last..
Problem with LED Mag light is they go out when the battery's drop below 80%


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> I really don't like the light LEDs put out... I would rather use the old krypton mag light. Problem with them is the lamp glass gets black if you let the battery's get too low and you can't use re-chargeables if you want the lamp to last..
> Problem with LED Mag light is they go out when the battery's drop below 80%


It appears that the LED Mag-Lite isn't designed correctly.

The custom Pro Magum I have is regulated. I can take cells that are dead when used in a standard flashlight and have a bright light. I'd take used cells from the dead cell container and use them. It will start to strobe when the cells are nearly bone dead.


----------



## petro123 (Mar 24, 2011)

Snap On has a rechargeable flashlight that is magnetic and the size of a cigarette pack. It is awesome and everyone who sees mine, wants one.....I carry 3 on the truck


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Mini mags suck, all mine went to the point of smacking them to stay on or stay bright. Then they become missles for road rage.


 I thought I was the only one. I must be a dumbass because I keep buying them, but I swear I've probably gone through 4 or 5 with that identical problem.

I guess I just don't know what to buy instead.

-John


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Nebo redline. Nuff said.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Big John said:


> I thought I was the only one. I must be a dumbass because I keep buying them, but I swear I've probably gone through 4 or 5 with that identical problem.
> 
> I guess I just don't know what to buy instead.
> 
> -John


 
I have probably had 5-7 of them, picked up when you need a light real quick. I have a nice collection of all the lights I've bought that tick me off for one reason or another. I have had those Terralux LEDs in my bags for several years now. The Coleman's I keep in my vehicles and around the house. And I have a 5 cell Maglite hanging by the front door.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Speaking of flashlights, i need a new one and i want to buy a good flashlight. I was looking at the Fenix PD32 anyone have one and is it any good?


----------



## petro123 (Mar 24, 2011)

http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...roup_ID=675910&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog






Try this link it retails for 69 dollars......it's the best light you can have in your truck and it's rechargeable .

Snapon sells it out of there trucks or you can buy it online


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

petro123 said:


> http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...roup_ID=675910&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
For that price you can get two of these and they have much more light output. http://www.amazon.com/TerraLUX-TLW-80-WorkStar80-Cordless-Rechargable/dp/B001E69PQE


And if you like the rectangular style http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0038M95DU/ref=dra_a_cs_mr_fd_it_P1400_1000?tag=dradis-20


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

petro123 said:


> http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?P65=&tool=all&item_ID=650824&group_ID=675910&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog
> 
> Try this link it retails for 69 dollars......it's the best light you can have in your truck and it's rechargeable .
> 
> Snapon sells it out of there trucks or you can buy it online


Im looking for something i can keep on my belt, a flashlight, tape measure and a pen are my most used tools these days lol.


Plus i need a new toy hehe


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a LED adapter kit on a old AA krypton maglight. It has 3 leds in it and the base cap gets replaced with one the has a push switch (comes with kit).. I believe it cost about $9 at Lowes , but that was a while ago (not sure if they still sell them as they were not made by Mag).. It works great..


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> This is the only flashlight I'll buy. I've tried too many and always come back to this one. Fits easily in a pocket or tool belt. Available at Lowes.


I lied. That's not the one. The one I really meant is discontinued but I found it on Amazon. I just bought 3. 

http://www.amazon.com/Coast-Lenser-7736TS-Flashlight-Tactical/dp/B000JWB34G/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Too expensive for what they give you.


I've gotten more then my moneys worth out of my older Surefire stuff, as long as they keep sending me new tail caps and pocket clips for free I'm really making out on the deal. :laughing:

I've haven't bought a new one in years though. I think they are going the wrong way with their new designs and are overpriced now too.


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

I got a Fenix TK35 that I love. It has four power settings from 15 lumens up to 820 lumens, so you can easily read the motor data in a dark attic on the low setting or light up the top of a utility pole when looking for a damaged line at night. I also made myself a diffuser out of an old popsicle maker that works well - on high with the diffuser it's like having a 100W drop light next to you.
Because the batteries are side-by-side, it fits into a cargo pant pocket or the tool pocket on most work pants. Two thumbs up!

I got mine from these guys:

http://www.tacticalleds.com/Fenix-TK35-Black-820-Lumen-LED-Flashlight-p/tk35.htm


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I've gotten more then my moneys worth out of my older Surefire stuff, as long as they keep sending me new tail caps and pocket clips for free I'm really making out on the deal. :laughing:
> 
> I've haven't bought a new one in years though. I think they are going the wrong way with their new designs and are overpriced now too.


 
I paid big bucks for a rechargable police baton type that I got years back and it didn't hold up more than a couple years.

The smaller versions I've picked up for firearms etc just haven't seemed worth the cost for the light output and or focus.


----------



## wyork (Jun 6, 2012)

I got the coast hp7 for around 40$ off amazon it's bright has a nice focusing feature and is pretty tough


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wyork said:


> I got the coast hp7 for around 40$ off amazon it's bright has a nice focusing feature and is pretty tough


 
I'd stick with a Coleman that's very similar for $25.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

In my opinion the Energizer Hard Case is a good deal. 


I've owned a few of these lights. I paid about $15-$25 each for a couple of the models in the above link. I've dropped them of hight of greater then 20' with no issue, and I've never had one break on me. (lost 2 of them though)


----------



## ME-ELECTRIC (Jul 10, 2012)

Just baught my dad the new makita led, wont fit in a tool bag, but wow is it bright!!! Now i want one for myself!


----------

